# Weekly Competition 2016-19



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 F2 R' U F' U R F2 U2
*2. *F' U R2 F' R F U'
*3. *U2 R' U R F' R F2
*4. *R' U2 R U2 R F R2 F R'
*5. *R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2

*3x3x3
1. *R F' R L' F B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2
*2. *U2 R' U' B L F2 R' F' B L F2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2
*3. *D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' D R' F2 L2 B D R2 U' F2
*4. *R2 U2 B L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D2 U2 R' D L2 F D' L U2 R' D L
*5. *R D2 F2 U B' U' F' R2 D2 R U' R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U'

*4x4x4
1. *Uw' Rw U' L' R D2 Uw F' D2 Uw U2 L2 D2 Uw Fw L D' Uw2 Fw D Uw' U L2 D' Uw L Rw2 D2 Fw2 D' U' L' F' L' U' B' F' Rw R F2
*2. *D' F R Uw2 Fw' R D' R Fw' U2 B2 Fw' L' U' Fw' Rw F' L2 Rw2 F Rw' Uw R Uw2 B2 Uw' F Rw U2 R2 F Uw L' D' L' D' Uw' Fw U' Fw2
*3. *R' U' Rw B' Uw' L' Rw Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 U' L D' Uw U Fw' F' D Uw' U' B2 Fw Rw2 R' Fw' D' R2 U B2 D2 Uw2 F2 D L U2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 U'
*4. *Rw' U2 B' Uw2 R D' L2 R' Fw L2 D Uw U' Rw B2 F2 L' Rw' R2 B2 F' D2 L D2 Uw F' R' F U' B' D Rw2 Uw L2 B' Rw U2 Rw' B2 D2
*5. *R' Uw Rw' Fw' R B U L2 Rw R' U' F L2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 L' Rw R' D2 Uw' B' R' B D' Fw' D' L' Uw2 F R2 B' F' D L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 U L'

*5x5x5
1. *Fw2 D2 U L Dw2 Lw' Uw U Bw Lw D' F Dw F2 D' F2 D2 Uw' U' R2 Bw L2 R' F L B Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw' D' Uw2 L' U' Bw' D' Dw2 L' Rw2 R2 F' Rw' D U2 R2 Dw' Rw U' Lw2 U' Bw L2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 Dw2 B2 D2
*2. *L Uw2 R D Rw Bw' U2 L2 Fw Uw' Lw2 R F L' D Lw B2 Bw F' L D2 Uw' U2 B' Bw D L F D' U' L2 R Dw Rw' B Lw2 Bw' R2 D2 Dw Uw Lw2 Rw' R2 F' Uw Rw2 R' Dw' U' Lw' Bw' D Rw' Uw' L2 Fw2 F2 U' Fw
*3. *Uw2 Rw Fw' Dw Uw B Uw2 R' Uw L R B' Fw' Lw Rw R2 F' R2 Bw' L2 D' Dw' Uw2 U2 L2 Lw2 F2 D Rw B' D2 Rw Bw2 F' D Uw U' B Fw Lw' D R' F R2 Dw B2 Rw' F' D' Dw Bw' Fw2 Dw2 F Rw2 Bw' R2 Dw U2 B'
*4. *R' Bw' Fw' D U L2 Lw2 B2 U2 Rw2 Bw D2 Rw' Dw2 Uw F2 D Fw Rw2 U2 Bw Dw' B' L2 Lw2 Bw' R' D' L2 D' L' Lw2 R' F' Lw2 B' Rw2 R Uw2 Bw2 D B Dw2 Uw B Fw2 L Bw Rw Uw' Rw' U Fw' D F' L' Lw' Rw R' U2
*5. *Dw U' Fw R Bw2 U2 L' U R2 Dw' B F2 Rw' Bw2 F R Fw' D' R' B' D2 Bw' L' Lw' D U2 L U2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' L2 D Dw2 Bw Rw2 Uw' Fw' L2 D2 Bw2 U Lw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 D2 L' Fw2 L' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Bw Fw' Lw' R2

*6x6x6
1. *2F 2L' D L' B 2B2 2D' 2F' 3U' 3F' D2 3U' U 3F2 2F2 2D L2 2L' 3R' D 2F2 R 2U' 3R2 2D F' L2 2B D2 3R' 2U L2 2L R' D' 3U' L' 2L' R2 2D 3U' L R2 B2 2L2 B 2B 2R2 R F' 3R 2D L2 2F' 3R U' 2B' F2 2D' 2F R F2 2D' L 2D2 U' L 2B F' 2L
*2. *L2 2D2 2F L 2R' 2B 2R R D2 U2 2L 3R 2R2 2F2 L' 3F2 R2 U2 L R 3F' L' B' D2 3F 3U 2U' 2F 2L2 U 2B' 2F 2L2 2D 2R' R2 B' 3F2 L2 D' B2 2B 3F2 2F' F 3R 2F 2R R D2 2D2 3U' R' 3U' L' 3F' L' 3F' 2U' 2B 2U F' 2U' B 2L' 3U2 F 2L' 3U2 3R
*3. *3F2 F 2D' 2F' 2D2 2L 3F' 2F 2U 2L' D2 3U2 2F 2L' D2 R' D2 2U' L' 3R2 3F2 2L B' 2B2 2R 2B2 F2 L2 R2 2B2 3U 2F L2 3U2 2B2 3U' 3F' D L 2L2 2R 2D' 3F L 2L D 3R' 2D2 2L 2B D U 2R2 2U 2L' F R2 2U' F2 D' 3U 3F 2U' B F 2L 3U' B 3F' 3U'
*4. *D2 2U 2F U' 3F D R' 2F2 2D2 B U' R 3F2 2D2 U 2B' 2D 2L D F 3U' 3F2 2F' F R 2D' 3F 2F' U' L' D2 2L2 2F' 2L' 2B D U 3R2 3U 2F2 3U' 3F' 2F2 2U' 2F' 2R2 2B2 2D2 2U 2L' B2 2F 3U U' 2B D 2D2 3U 2L2 U' 2L 2B2 F' 2U 2L 3F2 D2 3U2 2U F
*5. *L' 3U' 2B2 L 2R' 3U' 2B' U 2L' 3U2 2L' 3U2 L2 U' 3F' L' D 3F2 2F' 2R' D U' 2B' 3U2 U2 2B F R 2B' 2L' 2F R' 2D B 2D' L2 2L U R2 3U' U' L' B' 2B2 3R2 2R2 R' 2D 2U U2 L 2L' B' 2B' 3F F2 2L D' 2D2 L' 2F 2R2 3F' U' 2L 2B2 2L F' 3R B

*7x7x7
1. *2D 3B' L2 2R 2B2 3D 2U' 2R2 2B' U' 3R' 2D 3D' 2B 3F' 3D2 2B 2U F' 2U' 2R B' 2B' 3B' 2D' 3L2 2R 2F' R' 3B2 3F' D 3B2 3F' F L 3L' 3U 3F2 3D' 3U2 R D 2L2 U' R2 D2 3U' U' F' D2 3B' 2F' L2 2B2 3D2 2U2 3R D 2D2 R' 3U 2F 3U U R' F 2R 3U 3F2 2D' B2 3U' B' 3U2 3R 3B2 2U B2 2B' F2 2R' F2 3L2 3D 2U2 3F' 2L' 3D2 U2 2F2 L2 2L2 U2 2L 3U2 2U' 2B' 2D2 3F2
*2. *B2 2L 3L' 3D' 2B2 3F 2U' 2L 3B2 2R2 D 2U 3R R2 2B' D' 3D 3U2 3B 2F 2R' B' R U 3L R2 D 3F2 3L' R 3U' L2 2R2 3D 2L 3R' 2F 2D2 3F2 3D L' 2B 3U 2L 2B' 2L' F2 3D F R' B 2B' 3F 2U L' 2D2 3L 3U2 B U' 2L B' 3U F2 U' 2B2 3B2 3F 3L 3B' 3L' 2R' D2 3U2 B2 2D 3L 3F 2F' 2L U2 2L 2D' B' L' 2R 3D2 3B 2D' 2B 3F' 2L' R2 2D' U 2B2 U' 2L 2F D'
*3. *L' 2L' 3L' 2R2 3D B' 3B 3F' 3D 3U2 2U' B2 2B2 L' D2 2D2 2U' 3B 3F' 2D' 2B' D' L' 2R2 2D2 3D2 3L2 2R2 R2 D 3U2 2U' U2 L2 3R 2R2 D' F 2U2 3L2 3F2 F' 3U 2L 3F2 2F2 2R R 3U L D 2B 3B2 3U' 2U' 3F2 2R2 3B' 3D2 2U 3L2 B2 3U' U 2F2 U2 2L2 2B' 3F' 2D' 3U2 F L 3L 2F 3R2 D' 3R F2 3D' 3U2 B2 2B' 3B' 3R2 3F' 3L2 3F 3U2 2U2 3F L 3L' 2D' 2B' 2F2 2L' 3L 3U2 3R
*4. *D 2U U2 3F 2F 3U2 F' 3U U 3R B 3U L 2R' D' 3U F2 D2 L' 2L' 3R B2 D2 2U' 2B2 3F2 2U' L2 F2 2L' 3R 2R2 R2 2F 3D B 2D2 2F 2D' B 2B 3F' L 3F2 L2 3R 2R R 3U2 2B' R 2F' L' 2D2 3L' 3B2 3F2 D 3B2 D2 2B' F U2 2R 3D' L2 3L 2D2 L 3L' 2F' F 2L R' 3B' 3D' 3U2 2B' 3R 3U U 3F2 U2 B' 3R2 F 2U 3B 3F 3R 3B' 2R2 D 2R2 3U 2R 3B L 2B' 2D'
*5. *3R2 3D2 U' 3F' D 3F' 3R' 2B2 2L2 R 3U' 3L2 3F' 2F' F' U 3R2 3F2 2D L2 D2 3U' 2R' 2F' 2D 2U B2 R2 3B 2F2 R2 D2 2D' 3D2 U R2 D 3D 2L' 3F2 L2 3R2 D' 3F2 3D' 3U U2 R' D' R' 2U2 2F' 2R 3U' 2R R2 2U 3R2 2R B2 L 3F 3R' 2D' 2B' 3L' U 2B 3U' 3R' D2 2U' B' L' 2L2 R F' 3R' 2F 3L' 2D 3D' 3U' 2U U2 2L 2R2 R2 D 3U2 2L2 R 3U2 2U' 2L 3L' 2R' R 2F 3U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' U R' F2 R' U F U'
*2. *U R2 F2 U' R' F2 R F' R
*3. *F U2 R U2 R F U2 R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 F D2 R F' D2 R2 D R D L2 U2
*2. *L' D2 U2 L U2 L D2 U2 F2 L B2 F' R D' U2 F R U R' B D'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 R2 B D2 F' D2 B R2 U B' R' D' B F' R' D L R2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw' L' R2 Fw2 U' Rw B2 D L' B' F' Uw2 U2 Rw' R B2 F2 L' Fw R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' Uw' F Uw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Fw2 F L' B2 U L D2 U' F R2
*2. *B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 B D' Fw2 R U2 L Fw R' F2 D2 Rw D2 U' L2 F D' L2 R' Uw' U2 B2 R U R' Uw2 U' L2 F' D2 R2 B2 F Uw' U' B2 Fw2
*3. *R B2 L Fw2 U2 F' D' B' F2 Rw2 R D Rw Fw2 D2 U F' Rw F2 D2 F' L' Uw L' R D F Rw Uw' U' L Rw U F2 U' B2 U' Rw' Fw' U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 L' B' U' L Rw2 Uw' Bw2 L2 R' U' Lw' Fw' Uw2 B' Bw Fw2 F D L Dw' U Fw' Rw2 B' Bw2 F Lw2 Rw2 Fw Dw' Rw2 U' Lw2 R' Fw' Dw B D Fw' Lw D' Dw' U Bw' U' L F Dw' U' B F Uw2 Rw F D' L Bw2 F' D2
*2. *Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Bw' Fw F L' R2 B2 Bw Rw Fw Rw' Fw2 D2 L R2 Fw U L' Fw2 L R' Dw Fw' F' U2 B2 Fw F R2 Uw2 Fw L2 Bw D Bw' R' F Dw F' Dw Uw Lw D B' Lw' Bw U B' D' Rw2 Fw2 Dw' L R2 Dw' Lw'
*3. *U2 Bw2 U2 L' Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw' F' D U F2 L2 R B2 Bw Fw2 L Dw' R' D2 Lw2 F2 Rw B' Lw2 Dw Lw' R2 Bw' Dw2 B F D' Rw R Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 B Bw' R' Bw Lw' Rw Bw F' U R2 D U' B2 Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Bw2 Rw' F'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 2R2 R U2 2B R2 3F 2L R D' 3U2 U 2B2 2F 2L D F2 3R' U' L' 2D2 2F' 3R 2B F L' 3R2 F2 2R 3F R2 3F' U' 2L 2U U' F 3U' 2U 2L2 F2 2D 2R R' 2F' L' 3U' 2U 2B' 3F2 2F2 U' 3R2 2D L' 2L2 3R2 2F' D' 2L2 2D 3R 2R2 R2 3F' L2 2L2 3R 2F' D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L 3R' 2U' 2L' 3B2 L2 2B2 3B' 2F F' 3U2 2F' 3R 3F2 2L 3L 2R2 R 3U2 2F2 3L D' 2U' U2 3L' D' L R F D' 3U2 L' 3D2 U2 2F' R' D 3D2 2B' 3B' F2 2U2 F' L' B 3F' 2F2 F 2R2 3B L' 2R R' U 2B F' 3D 2L' 2D L' D' 2D 2F' 3L' 3F 3L2 2D2 2R 3U R 2F2 F 3L R2 2U2 3B2 3F' 3R2 3F' 3L 3R 3D 3L' 2D 3F2 3U2 3L2 3R2 B2 D' 3D U 2L' 3B2 3L 3R2 2R' 2B 2F' 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L U2 F2 B U2 D F R U L B2 U2 R' D2 R' D2 L2 F2
*2. *L' D' R2 U' R' L F R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D
*3. *F2 D2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U B L D U' R' B2 F D B'
*4. *L' U' F2 L' B U' L' B R F L' B2 L B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 L2
*5. *F D2 B2 U R' L' F' U F2 R F2 U D B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2
*6. *U R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D' R' B' L2 U' L F R2 B2 D2 U2
*7. *D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' L' F' U B' D' F L B2 L' F'
*8. *U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' R2 U R' D F' L2 U F' L' D' U' F'
*9. *F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L U2 L R2 D2 B2 F L2 B D U' R' U' B2 F2 U'
*10. *U B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B' F' R F2 D' L D2 U' F' U'
*11. *L2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 F2 D' L2 F L R' F D U L2 R
*12. *D F2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L D' F' U L2 D' U' R B L'
*13. *L F2 B' R U D' L D F' B U' B2 D B2 R2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2
*14. *L2 F2 D2 B' R2 F L2 B' L2 F2 R B' U' B F D' B' F2 R U'
*15. *L2 D2 F2 L2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F R' U' R D L' D' B R' U2 L2
*16. *R' U' B2 L B' L2 B2 U' F L' D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2
*17. *U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U B' L2 B' L' R' B2 F L' R2 D
*18. *F2 R2 U2 F L2 R2 U2 B L2 B' D L' B L' D2 R B R B2
*19. *R2 B2 U2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' U2 R D' F' D' F2 U2 F2 U' B F
*20. *B2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' F' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F' D' R'
*21. *U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D U R2 F R2 B2 U2 L B L2 R' D U2
*22. *L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F R D' U' B U F2 R' U2
*23. *B2 U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' L' B D' L R2 U' R B2 F R
*24. *U F2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 R D2 U' F' U F D' B2 F2 U'
*25. *F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 F' R B U B' U' F' L2 R2 U' L' B2
*26. *L' B L U D2 L D2 R U' F2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 R D2 R2 L' D2
*27. *D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B R2 B' F' L2 D' L R2 B'
*28. *U2 L' F B2 D' L B' D' R' F' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D2 F2 R2 L2
*29. *L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R B' L2 R F2 U' F2 D'
*30. *F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B2 L F' R2 D F2 L2 R B' D' F'
*31. *U' L' U2 D' L' D' B R2 D R U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 F' U2 R2
*32. *U2 R' D2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 L' R B2 D R B' L B2 D F' L2 U
*33. *R' U2 F2 L D2 B2 F2 R' U2 R2 B2 U' L' F' D' F U F R D
*34. *L2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R2 F U' R' U2 F2 R' D U2 F L'
*35. *U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' F' U' L' R2 D F' D2 R' B'
*36. *U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B' L' F2 U L2 R' F2 U2 B' F2
*37. *D2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 F2 L R U' B F2 R' B' F L' U
*38. *U R F' R B2 R U2 L' U D2 R2 L2 B D2 B' R2 U2
*39. *L F' R D2 L2 D F' L2 U' L' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2
*40. *U2 D2 R' B R2 L' B L' D R' F' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B' L2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R' D' L U' D2 F2 U' L' F D F2 U' D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 B2
*2. *R B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L' R B' D B2 L2 R B2 U' L B' F
*3. *B2 L2 D' F L' U2 B2 D2 B R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D'
*4. *B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B L' U' F' R D U' L D2 R
*5. *B D2 F2 L2 F' R2 F R2 B L2 F L F L2 U L R' F2 D' L' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' U2 B D' F2 U2 L' B' U R'
*2. *B2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 B' U' B' U' B R' B D U2 R
*3. *R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F U2 L2 B L' D' F R' B' F' U2 F' D' R2
*4. *L' F R U R2 D2 B R' U' R2 F R2 L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F2 B
*5. *B' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 L' D' B2 F' L' U L2 B2 L' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 U2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 R' B U' R' D' B' F L U F
*2. *R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' B2 F2 L D B' R2 D2 U R U
*3. *L2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' D' R2 U2 B' F2 D' R B' L2
*4. *F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U R B' L' D' U L2 D R' B D
*5. *L2 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B' R2 B' L B2 R D U R' U' F2 D' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 F L' U' F2 L' F U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U' F2 R' U R2 U R2 F
*3. *R2 L' U' R2 F2 D L F R' D2 L2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 D R2 U
*4. *L' Rw2 R Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 L2 U B L' Rw U2 Fw' L2 D' Uw U' R2 Fw' F' Rw' D' Rw R Fw' F Rw' B D2 Fw2 Uw Rw Uw F2 Rw Fw F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *F R' U2 F R' F' R2 F2 U2
*3. *R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B' L' F L D B2 L F' R2 D
*4. *Uw2 L2 Rw F2 U' B2 F2 L' Uw' B2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' D F L' R2 D' Uw2 R' B U2 B2 F' R' D2 U' R' Fw' F' Uw R D2 Uw' L' D' Uw Fw
*5. *Dw Uw2 Bw' U' Fw' Dw' L2 Uw' Rw2 F2 R Uw U2 R D' Uw2 Rw F2 D Dw' U2 R' D2 Uw' U' Fw F2 U2 L Bw D2 L' Dw Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Dw' U2 L F' Lw R2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' R U2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 U R2 Uw U' Bw2 L' R' Fw U2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / UddU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *B U' L U' B' U R B' L l' r' b' u
*2. *L' U' L' R' U' L' R B' l r' b u
*3. *B U' L' R B U' L' B l' r' u'
*4. *U B' L R' L R U' R B l' r b' u
*5. *R' L R' B L' B L R' r u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, -2) / (5, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 6) / (0, -4)
*4. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, 2) /
*5. *(1, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, 3) / (3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4)

*Skewb
1. *L' D R L' U' L' D' R L' D' U'
*2. *D L' U' R D R L' R U' D' U'
*3. *D L R' L' D L' D R' U D' U'
*4. *R' L' U' L' R' U' R L U' D' U'
*5. *D' U' L D' L U' U U L' D' U'


----------



## Daniel Lin (May 10, 2016)

3BLD: 1:22.11, 1:06.36,DNF(1:08.13)= 1:06.36


----------



## muchacho (May 10, 2016)

*2x2:* 5.13 6.52 (5.06) 5.54 (18.86) = *5.73
3x3:* 24.73 19.78 22.70 (19.29) (26.62) = *22.40
4x4:* (2:38.09) 2:15.01 2:10.81 (2:04.24) 2:10.51 = *2:12.11
3x3OH: *1:06.56 1:06.49 (1:13.43) (1:02.42) 1:12.83 = *1:08.63
2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF // one was almost a success
*2-3-4 Relay: 3:25.25
Skewb: *17.70 22.90 (27.04) 24.12 (8.38) = *21.57
FMC: 44*



Spoiler: fmc



z2 y
R' Uw' U2 F' U B' R B' // FB
U' Rw2 U2 Rw2 R2 U2 R U' Rw' // SB
y2 R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' // CMLL
U2 Rw' R U2 Rw R' U Rw R' U Rw R' U2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw R' // LSE


----------



## Shaky Hands (May 10, 2016)

2x2: 12.14 (11.54) 19.35 19.17 (19.69) = 16.89 // approaching 2x2 with usual indifference
3x3: (22.47) (33.97) 29.38 26.39 28.15 = 27.97 // started with a PLL skip, followed it up with accidentally solving 5 F2L pairs
4x4: 2:06.84 2:07.86 (2:22.26) (1:56.30) 2:00.83 = 2:05.18 // reasonable
5x5: (3:43.15) (4:02.52) 3:54.91 3:56.95 3:55.31 = 3:55.62 // close to PB average
6x6: 8:51.04 9:41.85 8:39.07 (8:18.17) (10:13.45) = 9:03.99 // PB single and average
7x7: 13:43.12 14:35.38 (15:31.41) 14:48.85 (13:28.76) = 14:22.45 // first and last solves both PB's; also PB average
234 Relay: 3:06.85 // 2x2 problems again
2345 Relay: 7:16.87 // poor 3x3 and 5x5 this time
Clock: 31.03 (39.94) 31.00 (18.61) 22.17 = 28.07 // pin lockup problems but 1 solve better than my WCA PB
FMC: 45 // PB



Spoiler



x2 y2 // inspection
R' u L F' L' U' L' R U2 R' U R U' R' // x-cross & 2nd F2L (BR/BO)
F U F' // GO
y2 d2 L U2 L' U2 L U' L' // GR
r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLL
y2 R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // R-perm

https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=D-_R2_B2_D2_L2_B2_D_L2_B2_D-_U2_B-_R2_F_L-_U-_F2_L-_F_U2&alg=x2_y2_//_inspection R-_u_L_F-_L-_U-_L-_R_U2_R-_U_R_U-_R-_//_x&#45;cross_&_2nd_F2L_(BR/BO) F_U_F-_//_GO y2_d2_L_U2_L-_U2_L_U-_L-_//_GR r-_U-_R_U-_R-_U2_r_//_OLL y2_R-_U2_R_U2_R-_F_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F-_R2_//_R&#45;perm


----------



## mafergut (May 10, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.81), 4.83, 5.08, 5.44, (6.15) = *5.12* // Scrambles had more potential
*3x3x3:* 16.03, 18.62, (15.75), 18.47, (20.98) = *17.71* // Tried green cross on the 5th one 
*4x4x4:* 1:32.15, 1:30.87, 1:36.76, (1:30.87), (1:48.17) = *1:33.26* // Improved thanks to 3-2-3 pairing
*5x5x5:* (5:08.29), (4:21.59), 4:31.65, 4:54.27, 4:40.61 = *4:42.18* // Arrgh! 
*2BLD:* (DNF), 2:02.97, (1:46.65) = *1:46.65* // Hadn't practiced in weeks
*3x3x3 OH:* (51.48), 48.72, 46.96, 40.60, (33.31) = *45.43* // Hadn't practiced in weeks, started to do well at the end


----------



## earth2dan (May 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.44, 9.00, (12.63), 6.27, (5.36) = *7.24* // That 12 was a mess, otherwise a pretty good average for me
*3x3x3:* 20.00, 18.70, (17.53), (21.55), 18.15 = *18.95* // Well, that was awesome 
*4x4x4:* (1:31.01), 1:28.14, 1:29.54, (1:20.12), 1:22.87 = *1:26.85
5x5x5: *(3:05.31), (2:23.64), 2:53.48, 2:46.02, 2:37.95 = *2:45.82* // I'll take it!
*6x6x6: *6:21.07, 6:02.18, (5:52.63), 7:02.46, (7:08.68) = *6:28.68
7x7x7:* (12.27.66), 11:28.35, 11:39.75, 11:13.55, (9:59.11) = *11:27.22*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:50.05* // 4x4 was really good, wish I'd been watching the timer to break it down.


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 4.283, 4.383, 4.284, (5.003), (3.784) = *4.316
3x3x3: *16.950, 17.900, 15.967, (15.367), (19.201) = *16.939
4x4x4: *1:09.034, 1:13.449, (1:02.234), (1:29.650), 1:07.484 = *1:09.989
OH: *(23.133), 24.567, 23.467, (32.950), 27.550 = *25.194
pyraminx: *(6.467), 8.999, (10.251), 8.733, 7.817 = *8.516*


----------



## pyr14 (May 11, 2016)

pyraminx: 6.56, 5.47, 6.18, 5.31, 3.96 = 5.66
sq1: 30.23, 26.29, 23.27, 31.52, 25.32 = 27.28
clock: 14.46, 11.96, 13.38, 13.69, 11.76 = 13.02
3x3: 15.80, 21.15, 15.58, 19.23, 21.57 = 18.73 lol i suck at 3x3
megaminx: 2:08.68, 1:49.90, 1:41.90, 1:53.34, 1:58.96 = 1:54.07 1st solve was so locky


----------



## One Wheel (May 11, 2016)

*2x2x2*: 15.50, (11.00), 12.79, (22.35), 11.22 = *13.17
3x3x3*: (40.58+), 34.77, (32.38), 39.61, 32.56 = *35.65
4x4x4:* 2:06.52, (2:52.62), 2:30.87, 2:12.84, (1:42.41) =* 2:16.75* I couldn't do anything right the second one, but the last one is a PB by 1.34 seconds.
*5x5x5*: (6:41.57), 6:17.14, (5:50.38), 6:34.53, 6:19.36 = *6:23.68
6x6x6*: (20:46.34), (12:40.91), 16:44.01, 13:23.53, 16:29.84 = *15:23.46 *Timed 6x6 solves 6-10
*2-3-4 Relay*: 12.37, 35.37, 2:32.49 = *3:20.24
2-3-4-5 Relay*: 12.34, 38.64, 3:16.42, 4:53.84 = *9:01.26 *Pretty sure that's a pb on 5x5.
*3x3x3 OH*: 2:16.43, (DNF), 3:17.96, 3:22.54+, (2:02.63) = 2:58.98

*3x3x3 FMC*: 49 moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



L' U 2x2x2 block
L D F' D' F D2 L' F' 2X2X3 block + cross edge
B D' B' D' L' D' L 3rd f2l pair and formed 4th
D2 L D' L' lasr f2l pair
F D L D' L' D F' D F D2 F' OLL
F' D B D2 F D' F' D2 F B PLL

Final solution: L' U L D F' D' F D2 L' F' L D F' D' F D2 L' F' B D' B' D' L' D' L D2 L D' L' F D L D' L' D F' D F D2 F2 D B D2 F D' F' D2 F B


----------



## MarcelP (May 12, 2016)

*2X2X2: *8.31 8.61 (8.92) 7.40 (7.31)* = 8.11
3X3X3: *(22.92) 21.36 19.87 19.32 (19.22) = *20.18
4X4X4: *1:38.33 (2:00.77) 1:41.57 1:44.12 *(1:08.01) = 1:41.34 // Huge single PB!! *


----------



## Imran Rahman (May 12, 2016)

Pyraminx- 16.17, 14.39, 17.47, 12.85, 15.24= 15.26
3x3-19.56, 19.89, 20.16, 18.92, 20.31=19.87
That is dissapointing


----------



## biscuit (May 12, 2016)

*3x3: 15.72 *
1. 15.54
2. 15.17
3. (15.16)
4. (17.48)
5. 16.45 

*2x2: 5.06 *(ouch!)
1. 5.26 
2. 4.68 
3. 5.23 
4. (6.56)
5. (4.21)

*4x4 : 1:17.14*
1. (1:11.92)
2. 1:18.54
3. 1:14.56
4. 1:18.31
5. (1:19.88)

*BLD: DNF *(two 4's! Both would be pb's by quite a bit. My accuracy has been total trash lately)
DNF(4:49.99)
DNF(7:03.47)
(DNF(4:55.06))


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 12, 2016)

2x2: (3.45), 5.80, 3.63, (8.37), 4.87 = 4.77
Possibly the least consistent average ever


----------



## asacuber (May 13, 2016)

2x2: 3.76, 2.97, (4.38), (2.82), 3.03= 3.26//sub3 w/o the +2 in the 3rd solve


----------



## kbrune (May 13, 2016)

*2x2*: 6.03
5.73, 6.59, 5.94, 6.43, 4.79
Whoa! Where'd thst come from!

*3x3*:20.62
31.29, 20.24, 17.19, 18.23, 23.40

*4x4*: 1:35.53
1:28.98, 1:50.43, 1:35.68, 1:41.92, 1:14.28

*5x5*: 3:08.83
2:54.81, 3:06.63, 3:09.40, 3:24.63, 3:10.45
Pretty good

*6x6*: 7:30.90
7:02.79, 7:44.66, 7:45.16, 8:21.66, 7:02.79
First and last same time lol weird

*7x7*: 13:44.52
14:29.54, 13:41.45, 13:56.50, 13:18.88, 13:35.60

*2-3-4 Relay*: 2:09.04

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 5:31.90

*2BLD*: 1:07.93
1:07.93, DNF, 1:13.15

*3BLD*: DNF
3rd attempt ended just as scrambled as before I started :/

*MultiBLD*: 

*MTS*: 2:31.40
2:23.48, DNF, 2:35.33, 2:35.40, 1:46.91
First sub 2 min!

*OH*: 58.80
51.53, 1:04.17, 1:00.69, DNF, 47.60

*Pyraminx*: 12.83
12.00, 11.91, 20.94, 14.58, 7.35

*Megaminx*: 4:55.87
4:27.48, 6:31.59, 3:54.94, 4:30.14, 5:50.00
Not enough practice for mega

*Skewb*: 24.32
21.60, 25.40, 20.09, 25.97, 40.42

*FMC*: 39 moves
Inspection X2
L' U D2 L' D2 L U L' 2 - 1x2x2
D B' 2x2x3
F' L F U2 B' U B F2L-1
U' L F' L' F F2L
Y2 r U2 R' U' R U' r' oll
U2 R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R PLL


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 13, 2016)

222: 4.32, (5.10), (2.99), 4.18, 4.08 = 4.19
333: 14.14, (14.71), 13.65, 14.67, (12.00) = 14.15
444: 1:00.66, (1:04.62), 57.33, 53.48, (51.42) = 57.16
555:
666:
777:
2Bld:
3Bld:
Megaminx:
Pyraminx: 11.38, (12.89), 9.68, 10.41, 6.29 = 10.48
Skewb: 6.48, (14.79), 11.39, 14.46, (5.05) = 10.78 [sigh]
Square-1: (1:08.82), 1:04.87, 58.31, 40.26, (34.00) = 54.46
OH:
2-4:
2-5:
MTS:
FMC:


----------



## Dene (May 15, 2016)

*3x3:* 15.48, (18.12), (14.06), 15.53, 14.91 = 15.31
*4x4:* 58.95, 58.36, (52.36), 57.77, (1:01.93) = 58.36
*5x5:* (1:50.04), 1:36.60, 1:46.17, 1:47.16, (1:24.62) = 1:43.31
*6x6:* (3:14.60), (2:56.31), 2:57.10, 3:00.46, 3:05.83 = 3:01.13
*7x7:* 4:35.85, (3:58.65), (4:46.87), 4:24.15, 4:14.65 = 4:24.88
*OH:* (DNF), 30.30, 31.88, 32.28, (30.09) = 31.49
*Megaminx:* 2:04.15, 2:08.11, (2:16.19), (1:42.43), 1:49.37 = 2:00.54


----------



## Berd (May 15, 2016)

*Square One: *27.69, (DNF), 20.04, (18.51), 29.31 = 25.69


----------



## the super cuber (May 15, 2016)

*2x2: *1.74, (1.65), 2.06, (2.67), 2.28 = *2.03 *// sub 2 fail again  lol scrambles 

*3x3: *10.81, 12.14, 13.26, 10.86, 8.85 = *11.27
*
*2BLD: *24.61, 13.02, 13.32+ = *13.02 *// last solve was a 11 but +2 

*3BLD:* 47.73, 35.87, 34.98 = *34.98*

*3x3 One Handed: *16.10, 19.71, (23.88), (14.76), 18.60 = *18.14*

*Pyraminx: *(6.78+), (3.46), 4.73, 4.58, 4.16 = *4.49 *// messed up

*Skewb: *10.66, 10.00, 7.02, 18.85, DNF = *13.17
*
*Square-1: *23.06, 16.00, 17.69, 18.39, 11.76* = **17.36*

*2-4 Relay:* *1:12.77*


----------



## Bogdan (May 16, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.00, (5.31), (2.97), 5.13, 4.97-> *5.03
3x3x3:* (20.16), 15.83, (13.71), 20.13, 17.82-> *17.93
4x4x4:* 1:15.33, (1:24.20), (1:06.10), 1:14.77, 1:13.54-> *1:14.55
5x5x5:* (2:11.32), 2:30.06, 2:34.59, 2:34.96, (2:53.23)-> *2:33.20
7x7x7:* 8:42.44, (7:27.92), (9:07.97), 8:58.43, 8:25.97-> *8:42.28
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:22.03, 45.62-> *45.62
3x3x3BLD:* 4:17.04, 5:19.93, 4:41.00-> *4:17.04
MBLD: 1/2, 14:28.10
3x3x3OH:* (38.86), 33.74, 34.28, 33.66, (33.47)-> *33.89
3x3 MTS:* (3:37.43), 3:12.75, 3:20.88, 2:24.16, (2:02.06)-> *2:59.26
234*-> *1:49.08
2345*-> *4:09.94
megaminx:* 2:46.04, 2:48.99, (2:44.33), 2:45.26, (3:07.34)-> *2:46.76
sq-1:* (1:05.03), 46.31, 53.25, (34.71), 1:04.77-> *54.78
skewb:* (12.31), 8.88, 10.94, 11.06, (5.62)-> *10.29*

*FMC:* 32 moves
Solution: L' U F L2 D2 F D2 F2 L B' L2 B L' B' D F D' B D B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 F' L2 D2 L D'

(normal):

L' U //2x2x2
F L2 D2 F D2 F2 //2x2x3

(inverse):

prescramble: F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' U' L

D L' D(cancelled) //f2l-1
D L2 * D' L B' L2 B L' //orient edges
undo prescramble: F2 D2 F' D2 L2 F' U' L

insertions: * F ** D' B' D F' D' B D (2 moves cancelation)
** U2 B D B' U2 B D' B' (0 moves cancelation)


----------



## okayama (May 17, 2016)

*FMC*: 26 moves
Scramble: D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' U2 B' R2 F L' U' F2 L' F U2
Solution: L' U2 D' L U' D F D F' D F' D2 L2 F' U' F2 D F' U F D' F U' F' U D2


Spoiler



Pre-scramble: D2

2x2x1 block: L'
Orient edges: U2 D' L
2x2x2 block: U'
F2L minus 1 slot: D F D F' D F' D2 L2
All but 3 corners: F' U' F * U F2 U' F' U
Correction: D2

Insert at *: F D F' U F D' F' U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 17, 2016)

Results week 19: congrats to Torch, cuberKid and CyanSandwich

*2x2x2*(43)

 1.55 Basil Herold
 1.87 DanpHan
 1.91 username...
 2.03 the super cuber
 2.06 uyneb2000
 2.33 JPNoone
 2.49 G2013
 2.61 Jbacboy
 2.77 Iggy
 2.81 jaysammey777
 2.86 cuberkid10
 2.97 Tx789
 3.03 Isaac Lai
 3.25 asacuber
 3.29 pantu2000
 3.43 Cale S
 3.52 Torch
 3.70 TcubesAK
 3.71 PDT
 4.14 MLGCubez
 4.19 Ordway Persyn
 4.31 CLL Smooth
 4.77 PurpleBanana
 5.03 Bogdan
 5.07 NZCuber
 5.07 OLLiver
 5.12 mafergut
 5.18 biscuit
 5.25 CyanSandwich
 5.44 LostGent
 5.73 muchacho
 6.03 kbrune
 6.44 teboecubes
 6.71 aabhasm
 7.24 earth2dan
 7.29 AlphaSheep
 8.11 MarcelP
 8.23 RyuKagamine
 8.66 arbivara
 10.16 Dr.Knockers
 13.17 One Wheel
 15.67 MatsBergsten
 16.89 Shaky Hands
*3x3x3 *(42)

 7.50 DanpHan
 7.96 username...
 8.53 uyneb2000
 9.75 Iggy
 9.80 Jbacboy
 10.05 cuberkid10
 10.66 Isaac Lai
 11.27 the super cuber
 11.62 OLLiver
 11.85 FastCubeMaster
 12.29 Torch
 12.52 jaysammey777
 12.74 PDT
 12.81 pantu2000
 14.15 Ordway Persyn
 14.43 NZCuber
 14.84 TcubesAK
 15.31 Dene
 15.48 biscuit
 15.98 YoAkshYo
 16.31 MLGCubez
 16.94 CLL Smooth
 17.13 LostGent
 17.33 CyanSandwich
 17.55 Tx789
 17.71 mafergut
 17.93 Bogdan
 18.73 pyr14
 18.95 earth2dan
 19.14 aabhasm
 19.97 Imran Rahman
 20.18 MarcelP
 20.62 kbrune
 22.40 muchacho
 24.39 AlphaSheep
 27.89 Dr.Knockers
 27.97 Shaky Hands
 31.67 arbivara
 32.12 gokulp
 35.65 One Wheel
 39.25 RyuKagamine
 40.53 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(26)

 39.89 cuberkid10
 42.87 Jbacboy
 44.74 Isaac Lai
 52.57 Torch
 57.16 Ordway Persyn
 58.36 Dene
 58.90 jaysammey777
 1:06.18 CyanSandwich
 1:06.94 NZCuber
 1:09.98 CLL Smooth
 1:11.50 OLLiver
 1:14.55 Bogdan
 1:14.67 Tx789
 1:16.67 biscuit
 1:26.85 earth2dan
 1:29.91 TcubesAK
 1:33.26 mafergut
 1:35.53 kbrune
 1:41.34 MarcelP
 2:00.36 Dr.Knockers
 2:05.18 Shaky Hands
 2:12.11 muchacho
 2:16.74 One Wheel
 2:22.64 RyuKagamine
 2:25.48 MatsBergsten
 4:29.04 arbivara
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:30.78 cuberkid10
 1:43.15 Torch
 1:43.31 Dene
 1:43.31 jaysammey777
 1:48.66 Isaac Lai
 2:10.26 Tx789
 2:15.90 CyanSandwich
 2:33.20 Bogdan
 2:40.54 TcubesAK
 2:45.82 earth2dan
 3:08.83 kbrune
 3:34.18 RyuKagamine
 3:55.72 Shaky Hands
 3:56.10 MatsBergsten
 4:42.18 mafergut
 6:23.68 One Wheel
 9:11.16 arbivara
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:01.13 Dene
 3:10.08 cuberkid10
 3:21.33 Torch
 6:28.57 earth2dan
 7:30.87 kbrune
 7:52.82 RyuKagamine
 9:03.99 Shaky Hands
11:31.74 MatsBergsten
15:32.46 One Wheel
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:24.88 Dene
 5:14.30 Torch
 8:42.28 Bogdan
10:38.06 RyuKagamine
11:27.22 earth2dan
13:44.52 kbrune
14:22.45 Shaky Hands
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 15.23 DanpHan
 18.14 the super cuber
 19.41 cuberkid10
 21.69 Torch
 21.76 Isaac Lai
 23.97 OLLiver
 25.19 CLL Smooth
 25.42 YoAkshYo
 28.03 NZCuber
 28.99 jaysammey777
 31.49 Dene
 31.93 Tx789
 32.14 TcubesAK
 32.71 PDT
 33.89 Bogdan
 35.02 AlphaSheep
 45.43 mafergut
 53.28 MLGCubez
 58.30 CyanSandwich
 58.80 kbrune
 1:08.63 muchacho
 1:12.25 RyuKagamine
 2:58.98 One Wheel
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:11.86 Tx789
 4:51.59 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 13.02 the super cuber
 17.75 CyanSandwich
 23.00 Jbacboy
 24.66 Torch
 26.31 MatsBergsten
 27.78 jaysammey777
 28.19 Isaac Lai
 45.62 Bogdan
 1:07.93 kbrune
 1:46.65 mafergut
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF muchacho
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 34.98 the super cuber
 41.35 Iggy
 48.81 CyanSandwich
 1:06.36 Daniel Lin
 1:15.85 Torch
 1:40.02 aabhasm
 1:40.20 MatsBergsten
 4:17.04 Bogdan
 DNF kbrune
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 3:29.35 CyanSandwich
 6:35.38 MatsBergsten
10:21.78 Torch
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

12:26.16 MatsBergsten
33:09.34 Torch
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

22/28 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
1/2 (14:28)  Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 2:31.40 kbrune
 2:41.04 TcubesAK
 2:59.26 Bogdan
 DNF Torch
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 59.19 cuberkid10
 1:04.27 Jbacboy
 1:08.21 Torch
 1:12.77 the super cuber
 1:36.98 TcubesAK
 1:38.86 CyanSandwich
 1:49.08 Bogdan
 1:50.05 earth2dan
 2:09.04 kbrune
 2:30.40 aabhasm
 2:56.14 RyuKagamine
 3:06.85 Shaky Hands
 3:20.10 MatsBergsten
 3:20.24 One Wheel
 3:25.25 muchacho
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:29.29 cuberkid10
 2:57.61 Torch
 4:09.94 Bogdan
 4:26.73 TcubesAK
 5:31.90 kbrune
 6:59.49 RyuKagamine
 7:16.87 Shaky Hands
 7:29.25 MatsBergsten
 9:01.26 One Wheel
*Magic*(2)

 2.43 Tx789
 2.82 Dr.Knockers
*Master Magic*(1)

 7.58 Tx789
*Skewb*(21)

 3.48 Cale S
 4.25 Jbacboy
 4.65 Isaac Lai
 6.39 TcubesAK
 6.56 Tx789
 7.07 cuberkid10
 7.89 AlphaSheep
 8.37 Iggy
 9.25 Torch
 10.29 Bogdan
 10.77 CyanSandwich
 10.78 Ordway Persyn
 11.38 MLGCubez
 13.17 the super cuber
 13.83 NZCuber
 15.57 jaysammey777
 17.63 aabhasm
 21.57 muchacho
 21.93 RyuKagamine
 24.32 kbrune
 27.12 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(7)

 9.11 jaysammey777
 11.18 Nihahhat
 13.01 pyr14
 15.49 Torch
 22.74 Tx789
 28.07 Shaky Hands
 DNF CLL Smooth
*Pyraminx*(24)

 3.25 Piotrek
 4.49 the super cuber
 4.85 Isaac Lai
 4.94 Iggy
 5.23 cuberkid10
 5.27 TcubesAK
 5.65 pyr14
 5.67 Torch
 6.03 uyneb2000
 6.31 jaysammey777
 7.29 MLGCubez
 7.45 pantu2000
 8.51 CLL Smooth
 9.33 Tx789
 10.26 YoAkshYo
 10.49 Ordway Persyn
 11.79 CyanSandwich
 12.80 NZCuber
 12.83 kbrune
 13.47 aabhasm
 15.27 Imran Rahman
 15.56 AlphaSheep
 21.43 RyuKagamine
 33.02 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:11.27 Isaac Lai
 1:19.42 NZCuber
 1:25.62 cuberkid10
 1:49.79 Torch
 1:54.07 pyr14
 2:00.54 Dene
 2:46.76 Bogdan
 2:48.27 TcubesAK
 4:35.63 RyuKagamine
 4:55.87 kbrune
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(15)

 12.14 Raptor56
 13.45 uyneb2000
 17.36 the super cuber
 18.63 Nihahhat
 18.67 Iggy
 19.00 cuberkid10
 20.88 Cale S
 24.82 DanpHan
 25.68 Berd
 27.28 pyr14
 30.93 Tx789
 31.74 Torch
 40.16 jaysammey777
 54.48 Ordway Persyn
 54.78 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

26 okayama
27 Torch
27 CyanSandwich
30 irontwig
31 AlphaSheep
32 Bogdan
36 arbivara
36 uyneb2000
36 jaysammey777
39 kbrune
42 TcubesAK
44 muchacho
45 Shaky Hands
49 One Wheel
DNF  RyuKagamine
DNF  Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

319 Torch
265 cuberkid10
244 CyanSandwich
210 Isaac Lai
202 jaysammey777
201 the super cuber
198 TcubesAK
196 Bogdan
162 Tx789
159 Jbacboy
154 kbrune
145 Iggy
140 uyneb2000
130 Dene
128 DanpHan
125 MatsBergsten
123 NZCuber
121 Ordway Persyn
107 CLL Smooth
105 RyuKagamine
100 OLLiver
90 earth2dan
87 username...
87 MLGCubez
80 Shaky Hands
79 mafergut
78 pantu2000
76 AlphaSheep
74 PDT
70 muchacho
66 pyr14
65 Cale S
62 biscuit
59 One Wheel
58 aabhasm
58 YoAkshYo
46 arbivara
45 Basil Herold
40 JPNoone
39 LostGent
39 G2013
36 FastCubeMaster
35 MarcelP
32 asacuber
29 Dr.Knockers
26 okayama
26 Piotrek
24 Nihahhat
23 PurpleBanana
23 irontwig
21 Imran Rahman
19 Raptor56
13 teboecubes
11 Daniel Lin
11 Berd
7 gokulp


----------

